# Balqon to be exclusive Thundersky dealer



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Exclusive = monopoly = no competition = higher pricing = sucks for us! Where TS was selling direct to ev dealers, now you must add on $$$ for "the middleman". He's going to advertise, rent offices, hire all manner of personnel. 

No, I don't think it's good at all for us. Just my thoughts on it. And I'm about ready to buy some now.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not so sure. If Balqon distributes directly to us then there is no extra middle man. Also, there is competition in the form of other battery builders such as CALB and Hipower to name a few. If Balqon is making large orders for their trucks they can leverage that volume to get extras to sell and have stock on hand. More volume means they can also match cells more easily.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Good and bad I suppose, but I'm thinking TS are what I want with the new *yttrium* formulation. That said, I have no other choice unless they sell to multiple resellers.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not aware that the TS cells have any advantage over CALB cells.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> If Balqon distributes directly to us then there is no extra middle man.


 Would be similar to before wouldn't it? Balqon just replaces CurrentTech, and others currently selling cells. Time will tell what Balqon's business plan is. They may not want to bother with us little guys, or they may be much more organized, provide better service, group cells by Rs and capacity, supply documentation, and recycle old cells...who knows?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> I'm not aware that the TS cells have any advantage over CALB cells.


 Jack's discharge data showed the opposite, but that may have been with non-Yittrium TS cells. I don't recall specifically seeing data where someone compared the Yittrium containing cells with previous TS cells, or CALB. Would have been a good question for the prof at Carnegie Mellon - effect of Yittrium. I would guess larger lattice constant, easier for Li ions to move in/out of the lattice of the cathode material.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I'm not aware that the TS cells have any advantage over CALB cells.


Not sure of that myself actually. However I've just read several posts lately with favorable reports of cold weather discharge/sag data. I've also read about yttrium being added to the mix in an effort to improve resistance values etc.

I'm still looking for more concrete evidence now before I jump in with both feet. Lower ir/sag = more efficient battery and likely longer life, other things being equal. I also saw a chart of various C discharge rates and this new technology maintains voltage much better than the old ones. However I've looked at so much the last few days I couldn't tell you where I've seen anything in particular.


----------

